# Finishing Cocobolo - Pointers anyone???



## wade (Jul 22, 2014)

Even though I've got a lot of Cocobolo, I've never really successfully put a finish on anything I've ever made out of it. I've buffed a really nice sheen into Cocobolo, and that's about it. Does anyone have any recommendations on finishing such an oily wood? What's the secret to this? It is such a beautiful wood. Actually one of the prettiest there is in my opinion. But the secret is the finish.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 22, 2014)

I never put a true finish on Cocobolo I sand it up to 3000 Sometime I will use a little wax. But I like it bare....


Dave


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 22, 2014)

Everybody has trouble with it some people use acetone then finish it. My style is ca glue even works well on flat work if it's really thin. Also beeswax and shellawax works well


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 22, 2014)

The couple things I have done have required supreme patience. The CD rack I made took 3 months for the first coat of Tru oil to dry. Then one month, then a couple weeks... 

The drum with thinner accents still took a few weeks for the first coat to dry.

I've read water based finishes are easier?


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 22, 2014)

I like it in its natural state. I hand sand to 2000 - 3000 grit and then buff. I love the feel of it in a knife handle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 22, 2014)

I like polishing it as-is and taking advantage of the natural oils, but I've successfully used a tung oil finish (do a search here on tung oil and you'll find several application methods and tips) and have also done CA finishes. For CA finishs over oily woods, I wipe down with acetone after sanding and before CA application.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 22, 2014)

I used Tru oil on acetoned cocobolo once and it turned rancid after a year or so. Gary


----------



## Tim Carter (Jul 23, 2014)

Lacquer and shellac work well on cocobolo. I also have had good results with tung oil and Watco.


----------



## Charles Neil (Jul 25, 2014)

some rattle can lacquer works well..


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Try Call-Coat, works good on Coco and Bocote


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 24, 2014)

For Coco I'll sand it to 3000 and then buff it bare and then apply some Mylands Hi-Build or even just a little carnuba wax.


----------



## Mike Jones (Sep 24, 2014)

For knife handles, pistol grips, tool handles, and similar projects, cocobolo can stain the hands red if it is not sealed. 
(And some people get an allergic reaction to it also) Any of the traditional wood finish types can be used if you wash the surface before coating. Any solvent that cuts oil/grease can be used for the wash.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The PenSmith (Nov 8, 2014)

Cocobolo is an oily wood, I have used two methods to get a good finish. One is wipe the wood with Acetone, it cleans the wood of all the oils and allows your finish of choice to dry. Method two, as mentioned above, is CA glue, it provides a great barrier between the wood and the finish. In both cases I used lacquer as a topcoat and it's working wonderfully and lasted much longer than other finishes.


----------



## phinds (Nov 9, 2014)

A couple of coats of dewaxed shellac and you can then put on poly or more shellac with no trouble. You HAVE to start with dewaxed shellac though. Acetone may work some of the time, but I wouldn't count on it all of the time.


----------

